# Como conectar mi dvd a mi pc para que funcione como unidad lectora de dvd



## jechu094

hola a todos, lo que quiero saber es si hay una forma en la que pueda usar mi reproductor de dvd comun y corriente (el que se conecta al televisor) a mi pc para que funcione como una unidad lectora de dvd, si es un poco complicado les agradeceria que me digan que tan fiable es agradezco su ayuda

post data: si necesito una unidad de cd dañada tengo dos en desuso que las podria usar para este fin


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Más práctico y más posible, es que te compres un quemador de DVD para PC, donde vivo está 35$USA, un quemador de DVD con disco duro para TV cuesta 350$USA, otro sin didco duro 140$USA.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jechu094

lo que pasa es que quiero hacer el experimento


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mira, yo tengo un jwin para ver pelis en el tv, y cuando toco limpieza de lente y lo abri, sorpresa, es una lectora de dvd de pc con un gabinete y pantallita, solo eso. asi que chequea como es el tuyo por dentro, el mio tiene hasta el cable ide. saludos


----------



## jechu094

pues muy parecido pero no tiene cable ide, de todas maneras gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Chico3001

SI no tiene cable IDE entonces va a ser muy complejo y caro por que va a cambiar casi toda la electronica que lo controla...


----------



## jechu094

lo que pasa es que yo tengo un lector de cd (de pc) al que se le daño el motor y alli lo tengo guardado, mi pregunta es: puedo sacar la parte lectora del dvd (bandeja, lente, motor, etc) y conectarlo a la placa de circuitos del lector de cd que tengo archivado?


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Zeta_bola_1 por favor pasame el modelo de DVD.


jechu094 no podes hacer eso que queres (salvo que tengas el mismo cabezal, pero como uno es un CD y el otro un DVD "NO HAY FORMA" la velocidad de los motores "tampoco " la va a poder controlar, Ni hablar de los datos.), 

vende tu DVD y comprate una grabadora para PC, y te queda plata para salir el Sabado. Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no lo tengo conmigo en este momento pero prometo que te lo paso(en algun momento)saludos


----------



## jechu094

pero es muy complejo o hay alguna forma (no importa lo que tenga que conseguir)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mas que conseguir cosas complejas, diria imposibles. comprate directamente una letoa de dvd pa la pc y ya. saludos


----------

